# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  A few questions...

## Paternoster

G´day together!
I haven´t found a forum that would fit my questions dead-on,so I put it in here and hope for the best!
So,after looking at a lot of real estate advertisements,I found a few things that I can´t explain myself.First:what is a sleep-out?seems to be an area (room) that is somewhat odd shaped and it seems to serve as a multi-purpose area.
Second:what is a "fibro and iron" house? "timber and iron" refers to a steel stud construction with a wooden roof?or a mix of steel and wood studs? 
And why are they never say anything about the size of the living area or the age of the home? 
Cheers

----------


## Cecile

I m assuming that you are planning to move to Australia, or buy property here. 
A "sleep-out" is generally a small room, either attached (as in on a porch or via a breezeway), or detached, that is essentially an extra bedroom.  This was especially common with public housing, intended to be temporary, provided by the housing authority for additional children as the family grew.  Apparently, immediately after WWII, new housing construction was limited to 1200 sq ft due to shortage of building materials but there was no limit to the number of "sleep-outs" that you could have. 
Fibro generally refers to asbestos fibre cement sheet, which was common in the 40s 50s and 60s.  It's still around in a lot of old houses.  Fibro can also be non-asbestos fibre cement sheets.  Iron refers to corrugated steel roofing material.   
I'm not sure why the building size isn't mentioned, but it's a good point.  The only thing you could do there is ask the vendor/agent.  Don't be surprised though if they come back with "it's a standard 3-bedroom house"!  And as to age, maybe there is an assumption that a particular house relates directly to a specific era.  Again, you just need to ask when you buy your house.

----------


## Paternoster

You assume correct,actually,it could be even a bit quicker than I planned (got a 457 visa offer from a different employer in WA and I am probably taking that one).Anyways,thank you for the quick and precise answer...lol,the house I am renting right now (we are in the process of selling our owned house right now)has therefor a "sleep out"...just for the summer though,at -40°C it would be a "freeze out" :Biggrin: 
Regarding the fibro construction,do you know if that can be tested?Or would a home inspector not do such a test?I mean,here you can have asbestos around boiler heating systems as insulation material around the pipes (but very rare,since boiler systems aren´t being used around here for quite some time (forced air systems) and even than,as long as you don´t disturb it,you won´t run into problems (and you probably won´t be living right next to our boiler anyways). 
Cheers

----------


## shauck

Be careful about buying into an area too quickly. I think it would be wise to rent for a bit until you get to know the place. It's a big deal to buy a house and if you end up not liking your decision, you could end up wanting to sell and that doesn't always go well.  
"Timber and iron" is probably weatherboard and corrugated iron roof. 
Asbestos cement sheet can be tested here. If you have a lot of it, it has to be removed by pro's. Check out the asbestos subforum. If you consider buying a house with asbestos and are also going to be doing a lot of renovation (disturbing the asbestos a lot), removal would be IMO the best thing to do.  
Welcome to the country/forum.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Paternoster

> Welcome to the country/forum.

  Thanks!
Yeah,if we can,we will definitely rent for a while (even though,there doesn´t seem to a lot to rent where we are going).I probably will have a few difficulties to get mortgage approval,even though my credit history is good in Canada and I will bring a reference letter from my bank along.But we´ll see how it goes. 
Cheers

----------


## johnc

> Thanks!
> Yeah,if we can,we will definitely rent for a while (even though,there doesn´t seem to a lot to rent where we are going).I probably will have a few difficulties to get mortgage approval,even though my credit history is good in Canada and I will bring a reference letter from my bank along.But we´ll see how it goes. 
> Cheers

  Generally the banks like to see an adequate deposit (there is no definition of adequate), proof of income and possibly proof of residency, they don't want to lend to someone that might move out of the country next week. They will also be interested in how long you have lived at your previous address, marital situation and children to determine stability. I don't think you will have much trouble getting a mortgage but I would make contact with a local bank when you get here and establish a relationship with the manager and find out what they need to qualify you for a loan. 
Australian roofs are generally either corrugated iron or clay/concrete tile. Wall cladding BV (Brick veneer) DB (Double brick), weatherboard or fibro cement. It would be worth getting someone to inspect a house to look for problems, the service isn't perfect but will usually highlight the more obvious problems. Local knowledge is worth a lot from anyone other than a real estate agent.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> So,after looking at a lot of real estate advertisements,I found a few things that I can´t explain myself. 
> First:what is a sleep-out?seems to be an area (room) that is somewhat odd shaped and it seems to serve as a multi-purpose area.
> Second:what is a "fibro and iron" house? "timber and iron" refers to a steel stud construction with a wooden roof?or a mix of steel and wood studs? 
> And why are they never say anything about the size of the living area or the age of the home?

  Sleep-out: A partially closed in verandah that is still as draughty and uncomfortable as a canvas tent in a sand storm.  Usually comes with a window that won't open, a door that won't close and spiders that won't die. 
Fibro and iron:  Timber framed house with compressed cement sheeting on the walls (often on both sides of the studs) and corrogated steel sheeting on the roof.  Like a sleep-out with a couple more windows and doors. 
Timber and iron: As above but substituting timber boards for the compressed cement sheeting. 
Size of a home is never mentioned unless sufficiently substantial to be worthy of mention during conversation over dinner at a Michelin starred restaurant. 
Age of a home is never mentioned unless it is younger than five years or older than 150 years (and fully restored to 'period grandeur').   
If you are going on a 457 to WA and looking for real estate then I'd advise you to google the word 'Donga'.  It might be all you can find to live in...and it might be all you can afford too.

----------


## Paternoster

> Generally the banks like to see an adequate deposit (there is no definition of adequate), proof of income and possibly proof of residency, they don't want to lend to someone that might move out of the country next week. They will also be interested in how long you have lived at your previous address, marital situation and children to determine stability. I don't think you will have much trouble getting a mortgage but I would make contact with a local bank when you get here and establish a relationship with the manager and find out what they need to qualify you for a loan. 
> Australian roofs are generally either corrugated iron or clay/concrete tile. Wall cladding BV (Brick veneer) DB (Double brick), weatherboard or fibro cement. It would be worth getting someone to inspect a house to look for problems, the service isn't perfect but will usually highlight the more obvious problems. Local knowledge is worth a lot from anyone other than a real estate agent.

  Thanks for the tips!
In will bring some money (~$50000 after cost for transport of my "stuff",truck and trailer+flight for us) since I am selling my house:  Home for Sale - 1402 Fifth Street, Estevan, SK S4A 0Z9 - MLS® ID 436876 
I have the job offer from an agricultural dealership with branches in Wagin and Lake Grace (for which they have job openings) and I hope to end up in Wagin (a bit bigger and a better housing market).

----------


## Paternoster

> Sleep-out: A partially closed in verandah that is still as draughty and uncomfortable as a canvas tent in a sand storm.  Usually comes with a window that won't open, a door that won't close and spiders that won't die. 
> Fibro and iron:  Timber framed house with compressed cement sheeting on the walls (often on both sides of the studs) and corrogated steel sheeting on the roof.  Like a sleep-out with a couple more windows and doors. 
> Timber and iron: As above but substituting timber boards for the compressed cement sheeting. 
> Size of a home is never mentioned unless sufficiently substantial to be worthy of mention during conversation over dinner at a Michelin starred restaurant. 
> Age of a home is never mentioned unless it is younger than five years or older than 150 years (and fully restored to 'period grandeur').   
> If you are going on a 457 to WA and looking for real estate then I'd advise you to google the word 'Donga'.  It might be all you can find to live in...and it might be all you can afford too.

   :Hahaha:  :Hahaha:  :Hahaha:  
I really enjoyed your post,you got a great sense of humor and it sounds pretty much like what it probably is  :2thumbsup: .Here,houses are made from timber with drywall on the inside and 7/16 OSB sheathing on the outside (boards in older homes) and yes,we put vapour barrier up on the inside,to prevent drafts from the outside to enter and moisture to creep into the insulation from the inside (cause first the insulation freezes and than you!).So,I can imagine how drafty a house is that is being build basically the same except for the insulation and vapour barrier...
With the "Donga" I might run into problems with the Ms. so not such a good option probably  :Wink:  
Lets hope that it pulls itself together and everything will be "just fine"

----------


## shauck

And just one more thing the banks like to see, that you are saving. So for the time that you are renting, put that money in a bank that you hope to borrow money from (have the best chance with) and keep adding to it, even if it's just a small amount every week and never take from that account if you can help it.

----------


## Cecile

> truck and trailer

  Re caravan, do you mean a home on wheels, that you tow for holiday/vacation? 
And re your truck, are you aware that you may have to have the vehicle certified and engineered for right hand drive?  Or do you have an extended carnet de passage for it?  Between the cost of the transport and the certification, it might just be less costly to buy a vehicle when you get here.

----------


## Paternoster

> Re caravan, do you mean a home on wheels, that you tow for holiday/vacation? 
> And re your truck, are you aware that you may have to have the vehicle certified and engineered for right hand drive?  Or do you have an extended carnet de passage for it?  Between the cost of the transport and the certification, it might just be less costly to buy a vehicle when you get here.

  No,my camper is already gone.The trailer is an enclosed utility trailer (16 ft,7000 lbs) in which all my household items go,so I won´t have to pay for a sea can.The truck is a 1997 Chey half ton Diesel and as far as I was told shouldn´t make any trouble to bring into the country.Since it will be 15 years at the point I bring it,it doesn´t need to be converted to right hand drive.
Vehicle that can pull are quite expensive down under and in the beginning I won´t have the funds to buy one of those.My truck on the other hand seems to be a sought after thing,since those trucks fetch prices from $20000 to $30000 and so it would be even an "emergency penny" in case I need more funding for a house while here I would hardly get $5000 for it.
I waged the pros and cons and it seems to be the best way to go since starting from absolute nil isn´t really an option I would like to do.

----------


## Moondog55

Just so you know.
FYI
Over here anything less than about 3tonne would be termed a "UTE" short for utility , trucks are big things, unless of course it is a "Hand-truck" which is for delivering boxes LOL.
Can you please bring some cold and snow over with you? Just some please just enough to ski on next winter.
Is the trailer a 5th wheeler? those have big advantages and seem to be lot cheaper over there.

----------


## Paternoster

> Just so you know.
> FYI
> Over here anything less than about 3tonne would be termed a "UTE" short for utility , trucks are big things, unless of course it is a "Hand-truck" which is for delivering boxes LOL.
> Can you please bring some cold and snow over with you? Just some please just enough to ski on next winter.
> Is the trailer a 5th wheeler? those have big advantages and seem to be lot cheaper over there.

  OK,it´s a Ute then...snow and cold....mate,I try to get away from it lol!
5th wheeler are called here only the camper (caravan,I guess) style trailer...utility trailer are called goose necks.No,my trailer is a bumper pull

----------


## Paternoster

One thing I have to ask regarding kitchens:I noticed,that in many houses there are no wall cabinets,just base cabinets.Yet,one can see clearly that the kitchen won´t have enough space to get all your kitchen stuff in there.I might be wrong,but I think it was mostly with houses that were fibro style...is that because it is a big hassle to hang wall cabinets up in such a construction?

----------


## shauck

I can't speak for Perth fibro houses but in Melbourne, most houses have wall cabinets. Even fibro ones. They attach to studs anyway so can't see a problem, except for asbestos of course.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> One thing I have to ask regarding kitchens:I noticed,that in many houses there are no wall cabinets,just base cabinets.Yet,one can see clearly that the kitchen won´t have enough space to get all your kitchen stuff in there.

  That's mostly because Australian kitchens are generally decorator items that are installed to impress friends and neighbours and perhaps get noticed by Better Homes and Gardens.  We eat out mostly to avoid getting the kitchen dirty and to avoid wearing out the dishwasher 
There's nothing in the cupboards but stubbie holders, fly swats, paper plates and a years supply of tomato sauce.  Fancy kitchens might have serviettes as well. The less discrimanatory of us might also have a box of XXXX Gold but the rest of us don't hold that against them... 
So there's not much to store.  Therefore no need for wall cupboards as well.    :Biggrin:

----------


## Cecile

> That's mostly because Australian kitchens are generally decorator items that are installed to impress friends and neighbours and perhaps get noticed by Better Homes and Gardens.  We eat out mostly to avoid getting the kitchen dirty and to avoid wearing out the dishwasher 
> There's nothing in the cupboards but stubbie holders, fly swats, paper plates and a years supply of tomato sauce.  Fancy kitchens might have serviettes as well. The less discrimanatory of us might also have a box of XXXX Gold but the rest of us don't hold that against them... 
> So there's not much to store.  Therefore no need for wall cupboards as well.

  Oh, don't confuse the poor man.  He's in for enough of a culture shock as it is. 
BTW, you didn't mention the year's supply of Maggi two minute noodles!

----------


## Paternoster

So,I guess Australia will be a complete different experience!

----------


## Cecile

> So,I guess Australia will be a complete different experience!

  Oh, you bet it will.  I'm originally from upstate New York, and have been here over 30 years now.  It took me many years to feel like Australia was home.  If you're moving from a city, the far northwest of WA may feel completely alien, and the only thing you might recognise is a (sort of) common language. If where you live at the moment is less urbanised, you may feel right at home.  That said, I have never been to where you are going, but I lived in far north Queensland in the late 1970s, and THAT was true culture shock for a girl from NY, in the days before that part of the world was more modern.

----------


## sundancewfs

I have a friend from Edmonton way, that is living in Katanning. (wheat belt WA) I'll see if she can come on here and  give you some ideas. Just messaged her. Oh and prepared to be cold again.  ) Not the -40 type cold.... More the "why the hell didn't they insulate this house !" cold and also for the " why the hell is all the plumbing on the outside of the wall?!" cold.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Canuck

> I have a friend from Edmonton way, that is living in Katanning. (wheat belt WA) I'll see if she can come on here and  give you some ideas. Just messaged her. Oh and prepared to be cold again.  ) Not the -40 type cold.... More the "why the hell didn't they insulate this house !" cold and also for the " why the hell is all the plumbing on the outside of the wall?!" cold.

  Hi there  :Smilie:  
Yes, I totally agree, you think you're travelling to a HOT and TROPICAL country, but you're not! Bloody shoddy building  :Wink:  (no offence to the renovators on here, you guys are awesome!) But the houses in this region tend to have no insulation and no central heating. So bring lots of jumpers (jackets/sweaters) and rugs (blankets) and doonas (quilts) to keep warm in the winter.  
But summer is awesome!! 
I suggest you don't rush into buying anything. Wagin may not have much of anything apparently for rent, but there are plenty of beautiful old farm houses that are empty and available by word of mouth. Once you get to know some of the farmers at your shop, I am sure you'll find something awesome to rent. In the meantime, I am sure your employer will help you find something temporary, or an agent will help you with short-term leases. 
The housing market is fairly slow right now, so I wouldn't stress too much about getting in fast. Someone suggested getting to know the place first and I completely agree. Rushing could mean that you end up with a sleep out that is falling down and no heating and then your dream house comes on the market two days after signing the papers... not that I'm bitter  :Rolleyes:  
I actually grew up in Moose Jaw SK, so it's crazy to find another SK prairie dog coming to rural WA.
I think you'll be surprised - other than some terminology - Aussies and Canadians are similar and Wagin looks just like SK anyway - flat, wheat, though perhaps a few more trees. Estevan might seem like a teeming metropolis compared to Wagin though hehehe 
I have been in Katanning for about 7 years now, and that's only only about 40 minutes south of Wagin, so if you have questions about the region, I'd be happy to help out. 
And good on you for bringing the Chev over... towing vehicles are worth their weight in gold here!

----------


## shauck

> And good on you for bringing the Chev over... towing vehicles are worth their weight in gold here!

  So many rural residents own utes. In passing on the road, that's how we recognise each other. Your chev will become well known and you along with it.

----------


## chrisp

> So many rural residents own utes. In passing on the road, that's how we recognise each other. Your chev will become well known and you along with it.

  ... and he'll need to learn the ever-so-slightly-lifted-finger-wave too.   :Smilie:

----------


## shauck

The lazy forefinger wave.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Paternoster

> The lazy forefinger wave.

  I am well trained for that one,since it is the standard here too  :Biggrin:    

> So many rural residents own utes. In passing on the road, that's how we  recognise each other. Your chev will become well known and you along  with it.

   I am not sure if that would be a good thing,since it might interfere with my "other finger wave"  :Biggrin:    

> I actually grew up in Moose Jaw SK, so it's crazy to find another SK prairie dog coming to rural WA.

  
Actually,we aren´t "real" prairie dogs.We came to Saskatchewan six years ago from Germany.We have been to Moose Jaw and it´s a beautiful city,but ha become very expensive to live in (housing for example).

----------


## shauck

> I am not sure if that would be a good thing,since it might interfere with my "other finger wave"

  Yeah... Careful of that one in a small town, you never know who you might want to borrow a cup of sugar or a chainsaw from.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Paternoster

I might still get the chainsaw....maybe not the handle end though.... Chainsaw and samurai sword used in neighbours' clash over loud music

----------


## shauck

Some people...

----------


## Paternoster

> Some people...

  Yeah,I was somewhat disturbed about it too...sorry to bring that in,but I couldn´t resist the temptation since you mentioned the chainsaw...

----------


## shauck

Yeah, cool. Did mean the handle end but my mind did think of the other option too, just can't believe people are so backwards. Thankfully most aren't.

----------


## Paternoster

Hi again! 
Now,I would like to ask about the need to hire trades people for certain jobs:So,electrical,pluming and AC have to be installed by trades man and that throughout Australia ,right?But can one do some of the work (trenching or cutting out the opening for an AC unit for example) himself and safe some money?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Hi again! 
> Now,I would like to ask about the need to hire trades people for certain jobs:So,electrical,pluming and AC have to be installed by trades man and that throughout Australia ,right?But can one do some of the work (trenching or cutting out the opening for an AC unit for example) himself and safe some money?

  The simple answer is yes.

----------


## Paternoster

Ah thanks!kinda thought so,but it´s always better to ask and be sure about it.

----------

